# Mardave Marauder (warning 56k'ers)



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Remember them? This old-skool 80s 1/8th scale I.C. R/C machine has been untouched for 20 odd years, discovered after a good clear out at my Uncles house. Fond memories with it screaming around our local forest with so much straight line speed but hopeless thru turns most of the time. Anyways, it needed a really good clean and I took up the challenge with my gear.

IIRC Mardave were british not like the Tamiyas/Kyoshos, no-nonsense Lego style construction and parts were very cheap to replacement compared to the Japs. Ivine engine (with a centrifugal clutch) bolted on an aluminum chassis, resin wishbones/very basic springs suspension, ABS bodyshell and foam tyres. They're quite a classic/collectable R/C from what I gathered.

Befores…..


















































































A bit of bad state, dirt bonded to the bodyshell over the years and more of the same inside…..




























Crusty fuel coated rubber band bonded to the fuel tank










Neglected battery holder attacked by the Duracells!




























Cleaning process……Degreaser thru foam header, G & T remover with various brushes, autosol, #00 wire wool and plenty of ear buds



















Much better:thumb: still some bits left but I couldn't reach or shift them. I also couldn't undo the engine bolts - so tight lol










Wheels done with my drumstick










Foamed up the bodyshell too…..



















Rinsed, clayed (wow smooth as glass now lol)…..










Then checked for swirls…..



















Heavy swirls and lack of shine Yes










So I decided to polish very carefully the BS by my placed-upside-down-on-the-table Makita with a 4" polishing pad/106FF on the large surfaces @ 900rpm only. Smaller areas by hand with 3M Fast Cut & 85RD.

50/50s




























Didn't remove much swirls but nicer glossier finish than before










1:1 Hyperdressing on all the black parts (including the servos), 2 layers of 476s chassis/inside bodyshell/tank/servos casing and finally 2 layers of Z2 Pro on the exterior.



















Assembling the parts…..














































Results…..









































































(Hope it's in the relevant section, does have wheels and an engine)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rec (Sep 19, 2007)

that's pretty sweet mate :]


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

thats so cool, well done mate!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Are you Tom Thumb?  

Good bit of work though :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

No way, I couldnt believe it at first, I had a Mardave Marauder about 20 years ago, in fact I think I still have bits of rubber in my eyes from trying to start the thing. Fantastic, brought back a few memories for me :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Cor I remember those years ago...I still have a Tamiya Rough Rider amongst my old cars albeit missing a front wheel now  went walkabout in my loft yonks ago!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

what a turn around, very nice


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

We need beading pictures!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL, nice detail and I love the arty photos - I have an R/C nitro car that's in dire need of a clean so I can sell it, you might have inspired me to do that today


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Brings back memories of my racing days!!!

Looks great! Will have to see if my Traxxas is still in the loft :thumb:


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Does bring back memories... I've still got my 1/10th scale electric Schumacher Cat and TeamLossi JRX2:lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome!!! What cam do you use? Stunning pictures!! :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

The best one I've ever seen................Amazing and quite creative:thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Brings back memories, had a Kyosho Burns DX 4WD man it was a mad machine, hate to think what it was like driving a 2WD car.

Just sold off the last of all my racing gear  as I didn't have the time to use it.

John


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Tiauguinho said:


> We need beading pictures!





















:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mentalman had other ideas with his RC car!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Ye' the yellow 911's damper settings are way off


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Great work getting rid of 20 years caked on grime, but the BIG question is, DOES IT STILL WORK?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I used to have one of these years ago but stuck it in the bin as i got fedup with how useless it was, still have a collection of electric onroad and a nitro offroad truck which i use once in a while.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very cool, and great attention to detail


----------



## BMW540i (May 2, 2007)

great wright up mate well done fella


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Great work getting rid of 20 years caked on grime, but the BIG question is, DOES IT STILL WORK?


Just what I was going to say!!


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome:thumb: loved every bit of it


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Awesome!!! What cam do you use? Stunning pictures!! :thumb:


Thanks Gaz. Nikon with 28mm prime lens.



S500 said:


> Mentalman had other ideas with his RC car!


Very cool vid lol



Deanoecosse said:


> Great work getting rid of 20 years caked on grime, but the BIG question is, DOES IT STILL WORK?


I really hope so lol Need to get some fuel, new glowplug and I might post a vid.

Thanks for all the comments guys:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

missed something....

Tyre dressing lmao

Soo cool though


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL if that was mine I would have just binned it - beyond repair! You however have done a great job:thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Some people have way to much spare time !!

Thats totally sad !

Great 50/50 shots mind you and fantastic write up !

Gary


----------



## JasJab (Oct 27, 2007)

This thread brings back some great memories from my childhood.

Great Work :thumb: 


Jas


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats fantastic   

Great photos too


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

This has made my Tuesday - I've had a real crap day at work !!  ..

...and then I get home to find somebody has done a write-up with loads of pics referring to a RC car ?!? I am 'literally' peeing my pants sat here reading this thread. :lol: :lol: 

You have made my day....Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

that is fantastic haha!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:lol: thats great


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Missed this first time round....great detail


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice. Do you always work for scale?


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I had a few of these, bought them from the factory in Leicester, as most have said was some time ago, my one was battery powered as we raced in doors, great memories.


Had me looking on eBay to see what they went for and it looks like yours is on there, well the body shell anyway?
Carl


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

one of the pictures even made it to Ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mardave-M...sGames_RadioControlled_JN&hash=item48452db0a5


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

missed this, great work....does it fire!????


----------

